# Grab Sample???



## StillKickin (Jun 23, 2016)

You may know, new guy here still, TRT for about 9 weeks or so. Ok results to date, I'd say 30% improvement overall of my most significant issues.
So I have moments, more like a day I guess at a time where I feel really very good. The kind of good that I hope to maintain. I'll think to myself at those times, What have I done differently today, how many hours since my last pin, what have I ate, how did I rest, how long since I took my adex, did I get a great head job from the old lady last night, etc..... Just trying to find some common denominator to feeling very good.

At the same time I think to myself how it would be damn grand to know my hormone levels right ****ing now! This works both ways now, on days that I'm feeling exceptional and days that I still feel pretty low. So I dig around wondering if there's a way to get a "grab sample" of my blood at home and then see exactly whats what for that moment. Hope all this is making sense so far.

Below is link to a certified testing facility, and after I shared this thought with my clinic they checked into it and said yes, 100% accredited and may be a good idea. If you do it please share your results with us here at the clinic.
If you have minute take a look and see if being able to get a relatively accurate review of some hormone levels at any time during your treatment or cycle seems to make any sense to you guys.


w.zrtlab.com/patients-standard-tests


Well hell no, I can't post a link yet. So it's there but you'll have to copy paste I reckon. And I had to chop it up so the system didn't even recognize it as a link. But most of it's there.
Maybe everyone knows about this already, or its a waste of time. I posted here in the TRT section but if it's viable I don't know why a guy (or girl, I'm and equal opportunity hormone user :32 (19) wouldn't be interested where their bloods where at say 2 weeks out from their show, or mid way through their newest cycle. 
I'm kind of hoping this will be the first useful thing this small town boy adds to the community.


----------



## snake (Jun 23, 2016)

That's about 3x what I pay a more complete profile when I do my own bloodwork.

Oh, you may want to throw in 2 more W's at the start of your link.


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 23, 2016)

snake said:


> That's about 3x what I pay a more complete profile when I do my own bloodwork.
> 
> Oh, you may want to throw in 2 more W's at the start of your link.



Yeah, I cannot post a link yet, and even when I typed in the link and didn't post it as a hyperlink somehow it recognized the fact it was a link and wouldn't allow it. So after chopping of the w's it allowed it.

Cost yeah, no good I know. The positive I saw with it was no doc orders needed, and the convenience of just being anywhere when you wanted to get the sample. No need to drive to Labcorp....My nearest Labcorp is over an hour away and means taking a day off of work for labs.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 23, 2016)

You can try the link button in the message box. Its the one that looks like a globe and a link.


----------



## StillKickin (Jun 23, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> You can try the link button in the message box. Its the one that looks like a globe and a link.



I don't have enough posts to allow the link is the problem.


----------

